# X-Type Lager gegen welche tauschen? (FSA?)



## ]:-> (10. Januar 2008)

HI,
überlege mir gerade für mein bald kommendes Element eine Race Face Evolve XC Kurbel zu besorgen, allderdings habe ich hier schon viel über Probs mit den Lagern gelesen und dass man diese gegen haltbarere von einem anderen Hersteller tauschen kann (FSA ? ). 
Welcher Hersteller und welche Lager genau verwendet ihr da?

Ich habe nur mal schnell durchgeschaut, aber ist es richtig, dass man keine Deus XC Kurbeln unter oder um den XTR-Kurbel-Preis finden kann?

danke Euch
bye


----------



## Catsoft (10. Januar 2008)

Shimano Lager sind (leider) die besten.... Fahre meine Deus nach Lagerdefekt jetzt mit XTR. Das FSA Lager an meinem anderen Rad ist schwer und erscheint mir nicht so gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (10. Januar 2008)

Die org. Race Face Lager haben bei mir knapp 500km gehalten. Habe jetzt auch XTR Lager drin. Bis jetzt ca. 1500km ... mal seh´n.


----------



## blaubaer (11. Januar 2008)

hatte nur ganz am anfang probleme mit den X-Type`s, zwischenzeiltich fuhr ich mal ein Shimano XT, welches aber bei meinem fahrstil noch weniger lang hielt, das jetzige Atlas hält mind. schon 1 jahr ca. 3500km. ...  wichtig ist die richtige montage


----------



## ]:-> (11. Januar 2008)

danke Euch, 
ich bin überrascht wie kompatibel die ganzen Hersteller sind. Damit ist eine Race Face Kurbel auf jeden Fall schon mal wieder näher in den Kreis der auserwählten getreten, na mal sehen wenn das Rad dann heute vor mir steht...

Konkret würde ich also einfach die Evolve nehmen und dazu dann noch ein - sagen wir mal Shimpanso - Lager und dann könnte ich diese einfach direkt zusammen einbauen (?) oder muss man an Lager/Kurbel noch was modifizieren?
viele Grüße


----------



## Catsoft (11. Januar 2008)

Nööö, "einfach" loslegen... Die Lager von RF, FSA und Shimpanso sind kompatibel.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (11. Januar 2008)

Ich würde erstmal das Race Face Lager fahren, bis es eben kaputt geht oder auch nicht.
Meins hält jetzt am SSP schon anderthalb Jahre ohne Probleme, trotz beinahe täglichem Gebrauch bei fast jedem Wetter. Zwischendurch dachte ich mal es sei hin, weil es knarzte wie verrückt und hier jeder auf den Lagern rumhackt. War aber nur die Kette.
Bei den Lagern scheint eine saubere Montage extrem wichtig zu sein.


----------



## ]:-> (11. Januar 2008)

...jaja der perfekte einbau, na gut  
wenn es eine race face wird nehm ich dann wohl auch erstmal die originalen - vll. hab ich ja glück.

vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## iNSANE! (11. Januar 2008)

RESET und Acros haben auch sehr hochwertige Lager - "Made in Germany" - billig sind die aber nicht. Aber Qualität kostet eben ein bisschen was.


----------



## numinisflo (11. Januar 2008)

Genau so sieht es aus.
Aber ich persönlich hatte so viel Pech mit den Race Face Lagern das mir das Zeug definitiv nicht mehr ins Haus und noch viel weniger ans Bike kommt.


----------



## iNSANE! (11. Januar 2008)

Du verkaufst Dein RMX? Was passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr320 (11. Januar 2008)

Mein Tip !!!
Scheiß drauf was hier einige schreiben. Die Lager sind ja mit dabei, dann baue sie ruhig ein. Hatte auch das Thema Anfang 2007 wegen der negativen Berichte hier. Hab dann doch die Originale (Evolve XC) verbaut. Sollten die die Hufe hochreißen, kann ich sie immer noch tauschen. Halte dich genau an die Anleitung und mit dem Fett nicht sparsam sein.  Fahre die Kurbel nun komplett ca. 4000 km an einem Enduro und habe nicht den Hauch eines Problems.
Also versuch es !


----------



## numinisflo (12. Januar 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Du verkaufst Dein RMX? Was passiert?



Ich bin mir noch nicht hundertprozentig sicher was passiert, aber so wie es momentan aussieht werde ich wohl meinen rmx frame verkaufen.


----------

